# This sample!! Please help!



## classicalscool (Sep 26, 2012)

Could someone please tell me the what the classical song that this song "Solange Knowles - Get Together" it was sample from! I've been wondering for year but never come a classical music lover! I really like the strings and have heard in player classically on the television but never fond out what it was called!

Please help if you can!

Thanks!!!


----------

